

Yhat (YC W15) Gives Data Science Teams a Head Start - glamp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/07/yc-backed-yhat-gives-data-science-teams-a-head-start/

======
huckfinn
Can you deploy other stats languages? specifically what about models in Julia?
Or PMML? Very cool. thx

~~~
glamp
Good question. We support R and Python right now, however we're planning to
extend support to other languages in the future. We've found that while PMML
sounds good in theory, ta tough to use in the real world (esp. With data
transformations).

------
glamp
Hi one one the founders here. I'll be around to answer any questions.

